# Traveling internationally with tobacco



## tfar (Dec 27, 2007)

Who has done some international airplane trip and taken tobacco along, both directions to and from USA. I wonder if one gets any scrutiny from dumb agents who mistake it for an illegal substance.

I am not so worried about quantity restrictions as I have read that 100 cigars are ok, here:
http://thehague.usembassy.gov/u2.s._customs.html#tobacco

While for non-residents it is only 50 cigars. The limit on pipe tobacco seems to be 4.4 lbs i.e. 2kg.
http://help.cbp.gov/cgi-bin/customs...2hfdGV4dD1waXBlIHRvYmFjY28*&p_li=&p_topview=1

So what if someone mistakes them for drugs? You just offer them to smoke a bowl with you? 

Till


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

I've never had any problems. I've been to Europe, New Zealand, and Canada all with pipe tobacco in my carry on. I've never been searched for it. I always figure that as soon as they open up the ziplock and sniff they will know that it's not weed.


----------



## Infin1ty (May 12, 2007)

Well if the officers know any about marijuana, then they would know as soon as they looked at it.


----------



## Lorglath (Aug 22, 2007)

I just took cigars to Mexico and back. I did this because I didn't want to mess with all of the fake cubans sold down there. So while going down there I had them in an otterbox in my carry on, and same for going home. I never got searched but if I did there would be no problem because I knew what all my sticks were, and that they were not of Cuban descent. Just know you are not breaking the rules, act like it, and no one should bother you.


----------



## Infin1ty (May 12, 2007)

And if you are breaking the rules, still just act like your not and everything should be fine


----------



## Thillium (Jan 14, 2008)

Infin1ty said:


> And if you are breaking the rules, still just act like your not and everything should be fine


Act inconspicuous and blend in! :tu It would be nice to smoke a pipe on a plane though p


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i travel all the time, my pipe tobacco is in my checked luggage (because strict laws in my company say i can't check my computer and have to always have it with me - so that's my carry on).

even IF they searched and asked about my pipe tobacco, what can they do about it?? it's just pipe tobacco. your intent is not to sell it, but to smoke it.

i've never had a problem, even with cigars.


----------



## tfar (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks, that sets me at ease. With all the fuss they are making one can get too paranoid. It would actually be fun after all to have an officer pull you out for pipe tobacco and then be embarrassed in front of his superior because he can't tell pipe tobacco from the other stuff. The officer would then have to ask his superior how he got his knowledge on drugs; LOL.

Till


----------

